
Gadget Flow Story – 3 Greeks, 1 Startup, 3,000 Customers and 200M Visits - evanvar
http://thegadgetflow.com/blog/gadget-flow-story-startup-greece/
======
MadhurimaNag
Proud to be a part of the team. Great story! Great work!

------
evanvar
;)

